# Double post, please delete



## mystang89 (Jul 10, 2017)

In this case is really true lol. This is after 2 days in this spot and not even all day in it. They are let into the main pasture through the day. This is only from 3 sheep .


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 10, 2017)

I can't see a picture but I do know what you are describing.


----------

